# my plant turned hermi :(



## sicnarf (Feb 5, 2006)

It has little male balls and hairs. Is it worth growing?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 6, 2006)

Only if it's nowhere near another pot plant.


----------



## skunk (Feb 6, 2006)

i got a indica like that too i think ill let nosmoke smoke it since he done smoked up my male plant . but sorry about your luck .


----------



## high in the sky (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont give a shit if its male or female all plants will produce what we all strive to get and thats thc


----------



## skunk (Feb 6, 2006)

hey nosmoke quit changing your name . or i wont give you a single leaf . you gettin on my narves now lol.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 6, 2006)

I just plucked all the balls off. Will they grow back?


----------



## krsone (Feb 7, 2006)

you could veg it for a while and then make BHO...........keep away from other plant/s....I have also heard that u got a much better chance at female seeds off of a hermi...1 more thing have u corrected the issue that caused it to hermi a lot of times its a lite leak during dark cycle.


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2006)

> ..I have also heard that u got a much better chance at female seeds off of a hermi..


grrrrrrr.. hermi seeds, procreate hermis. Seeds from a hermi are not fit for birdseed. They are "Poison Pills"


----------

